# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Praia de Valadares Gaia 1 de Julho 9H

## Jose Neves

Boas 

Como foi porreiro a nossa ultima colecta de agua nos quais parteciparam alguns membros, Silverio pai e filho, Fernando, Carlos e eu claro esta.

A parte mais desagradavel foi ter que andar com os bidoes as costas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , mas no fundo, bem la no fundo foi porreiro :Coradoeolhos:  

Por isso venho propor um convivio para descutir um pouco e colectar agua.
Por isso fica marcado para o dia 1 de julho da parte da manha, quem quiser comparecer esteja a vontade sao todos bem vindos. :SbOk:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas José, gostava de perguntar algo a ti.

E as fotos desta colecta????

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas 
> 
> A parte mais desagradavel foi ter que andar com os bidoes as costas   , mas no fundo, bem la no fundo foi porreiro


Boas, José Neves

Estou a ver que aí por Gaia também há "carrejões" como aqui em Viana. Ainda não chegamos à era dos "fumaças", mas uma coisa é certa, ficamos com um "cabedal" do catano! :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

 :Olá:  
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9344&page=2

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José, gostava de perguntar algo a ti.
> 
> E as fotos desta colecta????


aqui vai o endereço Rinaldo fotos do Carlos Mota desta vez eu levo a minha maquina

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9344

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, José Neves
> 
> Estou a ver que aí por Gaia também há "carrejões" como aqui em Viana. Ainda não chegamos à era dos "fumaças", mas uma coisa é certa, ficamos com um "cabedal" do catano!


Quando tiveres o prazer de conhecer o Silverio filho, vais ver quem tem cabedal, mais é tudo gente porreira :SbOk:   :SbOk:  vale a pena o convivio

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Desta vez espero lá estar. Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Desta vez espero lá estar. Abraço



Esperemos que sim Telmo, so falta marcar a hora, alguem consegue saber a que horas é a mare baixa????

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas Jose,
a maré baixa é as 9horas, acho muito cedo para alombar com a agua. espero que quando for para encher o meu novo aquario aja essa bontade toda, afinal são só 500 litritos :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Fernando,



> a maré baixa é as 9horas, acho muito cedo para alombar com a agua. espero que quando for para encher o meu novo aquario aja essa bontade toda, afinal são só 500 litritos


Esse aquário que apareça rápido que por mim se for em dia com disponibilidade estou lá. :Pracima:  
Fica Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas Fernando,
> 
> 
> Esse aquário que apareça rápido que por mim se for em dia com disponibilidade estou lá. 
> Fica Bem


Fernando podes contar comigo.... 9 horas nao é nada e dpois vamos tomar o pequeno almoço

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

não deve estar pronto a encher no dia 1 de julho, mas fica registado que quando estiver pronto, vou agradecer a vossa ajuda :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

> não deve estar pronto a encher no dia 1 de julho, mas fica registado que quando estiver pronto, vou agradecer a vossa ajuda



Boas grande fernando, mas preciso de saber se vais buscar o pao :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   e vais trazer um bidao de 30 litros para encher????

----------


## António Castro

Olá amigos.
Em principio vou poder estar presente e ajudar a "alombar (para ganhar cabedal)" com os jerricans!
Abraços
António Castro

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> Olá amigos.
> Em principio vou poder estar presente e ajudar a "alombar (para ganhar cabedal)" com os jerricans!
> Abraços
> António Castro


Será que este António Castro é o meu amigo de Gondomar
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Teria muito gosto em participar.
Local e hora estarei lá :Pracima:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Porreiro o grupo está crescer :Pracima:  
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas
> Porreiro o grupo está crescer 
> Fiquem Bem


Ainda bem :SbOk:   aqui fica o meu numero para quem se perder 918373693, a mare basa é 9H10m portanto 9 Horas na praia???? quantos é que estamos? 1 a contar comigo (tem mesmo que ser nao tenho uma gota), aguardo a vossa resposta.

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Eu estou lá. Se não tiver urgencias na noite de sabado ou logo pela manhã... :Admirado:  
Entretanto ligo-t. 
Portanto.... 2 a contar comigo
Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Eu estou lá. Se não tiver urgencias na noite de sabado ou logo pela manhã... 
> Entretanto ligo-t. 
> Portanto.... 2 a contar comigo
> Abraço


Portanto ja somos 2  :SbOk:  para me ligar para o 91 so a partir de sexta,  mas podem mandar uma mensagem que se poder eu ligo, ou se quiserem ligar antes de sexta 0033688757930

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Também vou.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

hehe, eu tambem la estarei, sem o pão :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , mas desta vez vou levar 10 bidões de 30 lts :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , ajuda precisa-se. :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva Mr gonçalves, 10 bidões mesmo que tivesse maré cheia, vasava logo :Coradoeolhos:  
Nesse dia tenho um passeio Todo Terreno, mas se me der pa acordar as 8h ainda dou um salto a praia, pa dar um abraço.

Bom encontro a todos

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

10 de 30? e eu a pensar que ia levar muitos.... Se calhar é melhor tomarmos o pequeno almoço antes....

----------


## Jose Neves

> 10 de 30? e eu a pensar que ia levar muitos.... Se calhar é melhor tomarmos o pequeno almoço antes....


Eu vou levar 5 de 30 litros :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  as minhas costas :Coradoeolhos:  la vou eu ficar todo partido.

Resumindo ja estamos 5 confirmados o Carlos diz que talvez và, eles sexta vai a minha casa ajudar a montar as minha nova eluminaçao vou tenta-lo convencer a ir .... sem duvida estamos a crescer :SbOk:  

Fernando o meu numero de telemovel esta escrito num comentario acima...., e nao te esqueças dos nassarios sff :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  


Fica aqui uma nota a todos os que quiserem participar, nao é so uma questao de ir buscar agua, mas sim de convivio, é porreiro conhecer a cara da pessoa que se esconde atras do PC, vao ver que ha uma grande diferença (ja agora Fernado actualiza a tua foto :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ), trocar ideias e fazer crescer com a ajuda de todos esta nossa paixão :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Para quando as fotos da colecta?
Foi demais. Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Para quando as fotos da colecta?
> Foi demais. Abraço


Tambem estou a espera ja mandei um Mp ao Carlos para ver se ele poem as fotos..... ir buscar agua custa, mas o convivio compensa tudo e aprendemos com os melhores..... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

um bocadito atrasadas :Coradoeolhos:  

e desculpem a qualidade foi de telemovel

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

temos que cravar o tipo que esta la de bicicleta, esta sempre lá quando vamos a agua, sera um guardião do mar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , foi pena eu não ir pois ja vi que não faltava ajuda, infelizmente o aquario ainda não esta pronto. :yb668:

----------


## Jose Neves

> temos que cravar o tipo que esta la de bicicleta, esta sempre lá quando vamos a agua, sera um guardião do mar   , foi pena eu não ir pois ja vi que não faltava ajuda, infelizmente o aquario ainda não esta pronto.



Boas quando chegamos vimos algo nunca visto o tal homezinho estava a correr na areia, e ha velocidade que corria eu so de olhar ate estava a ficar tonto.... afinal ele nao passa so as horas a meditar.

Alguem se esqueceu de dizer que tiramos do mar 850 litros, nada mal para começar o domingo :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

foçes sao muita malucos :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
será que ninguem se lembrou de levar um carrinho de mao dequeles das obras deve ajudar um bocadinho

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> foçes sao muita malucos  
> será que ninguem se lembrou de levar um carrinho de mao dequeles das obras deve ajudar um bocadinho


 :Olá: Viva Cesar
Com ou sem motor? :SbSourire2: 
Obviamente que te anima uma excelente e boa intenção, mas um carrinho de mão ali naquele sitio que conheço bem e uso muitas vezes, só mesmo no passadiço de madeira e mesmo aí muito provavelmente seria mais estorvo do que ajuda. :SbSourire:  :SbOk3: 
Seja como for, vale pela intenção :SbOk3: , mantém esse espírito :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

motor é que dava jeito.... 
Mas nota-se que o carlos já não é novo nas andanças das TPA´s naturais, capacidade fisica invejável...  :SbSourire21:  
Já o Zé Alves...  :SbSourire:  
a próxima já pode ser marcada?

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> a próxima já pode ser marcada?


Ò Telmo, já gastas-te a água toda que levaste? não te esqueças de lavar os bidões :Coradoeolhos: .
Foi porreiro, só lá faltou um farnel e um copito :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   depois daquela esfrega.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Um dia acompanho-vos :yb665: ..., por agora coloco aqui algumas imagens que tirei hoje ao fim da tarde como pequeno tributo. 
No regresso a casa vindo de Aveiro, resolvi passar no Pisco e depois na praia para descansar um pouco e apreciar o mar. Como a maré estava de feição, fui à mala do carro onde trago quase sempre recipientes para recolher água natural, redes, facas curtas, etc...para recolher esponja, camarão, etc... uma vez que vou muitas vezes ao fim do dia no regresso a casa à praia recolher água e por vezes mais, e só tinha três recipientes mas serviu, de resto não costumo trazer mais de 4 ou 6 de cada vez. Estava tão bonito e agradável que tirei as imagens que se seguem e até tenho um vídeo mas tem16MB e assim é demasiado grande para colocar aqui.
























e por fim esta é a subida  :EEK!: que nos aguarda onde carregadinhos nos afundamos na areia passo a passo e lá vamos subindo e depois do outro lado temos outro tanto...a descer e já pelo passadiço...mas vale a pena e hoje a areia ajudou porque estava consistente na maior parte do percurso.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Ora viva, realmente uma praia lindissima para relaxar depois de um dia de trabalho, nessa praia nunca estive e quero ter o privilego de a conhecer com Mr Pedro Ferreira, fica o convite.

Abraço grande

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ora viva, realmente uma praia lindíssima para relaxar depois de um dia de trabalho, nessa praia nunca estive e quero ter o privilegio de a conhecer com Mr Pedro Ferreira, fica o convite.
> 
> Abraço grande


 :Olá: Viva Hugo
Hoje durante a noite o tempo resolveu ficar cinzento e não sei se logo estará como esteve ontem, mas pode ser que "levante" e fique assim, telefona ou se não te der jeito hoje, que tal quando eu for "inaugurar" o meu novo fato de mergulho semi-seco que não deve tardar a chegar?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Silvério... Ainda não. Tenho 50 lts.
Mas não são suficientes para fazer outra TPA. Acho que este domingo de manha vou passar lá outravez a buscar mais 50 lts. Vai ser canja comparado com os 150 da outra vez. :SbSourire21:  
Da proxima já levo suficientes para 2 TPA´s.
Quanto à ida à fabrica... esta semana tive horarios malucos e muito trabalho não deu mesmo :Icon Cry:  
Mas fica pra próxima.
Abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro, 

Essa praia está lindissima. É em valadares?eu adoro quando a maré está assim muito vaza, muito calma, tipo piscina. A água fica mesmo mesmo cristalina e cheia de bicharada. A ultima vez que fui recolher agua assim tive de afugentar um cardume de larvas de peixe...Lindo. Foi na aguda, mesmo em frente à ELA

Este fim de semana tenho de ir buscar 200 litros. Preciso de alguns jerricans emprestados... e se alguem quiser dar uma ajuda :yb665:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro, 
> 
> Essa praia está lindissima. É em valadares?eu adoro quando a maré está assim muito baza, muito calma, tipo piscina. A água fica mesmo mesmo cristalina e cheia de bicharada. A ultima vez que fui recolher agua assim tive de afugentar um cardume de larvas de peixe...Lindo. Foi na aguda, mesmo em frente à ELA
> 
> Este fim de semana tenho de ir buscar 200 litros. Preciso de alguns jerricans emprestados... e se alguem quiser dar uma ajuda 
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


 :Olá: Viva Nuno
Sim é em Valadares sul e voltei a la ir hoje ao fim do dia e estive a ver o por do sol. A maré ainda estava mais vaza. Aproveitei e trouxe mais 30 litros de água. Estava fabuloso...ainda melhor do que ontem porque não estava vento. 
Tirei mais algumas fotografias e um vídeo pequeno. Talvez lá vá amanhã (ups...hoje) ao fim do dia.
É de facto uma praia lindíssima e muito agradável onde tenho muitas memórias de infância dado que quase todos os fins de semana lá estava, fosse verão, inverno...





com o sol quase posto



[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Valadares_sul.MOV[/media]
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Fantástico...Hoje estive mesmo para ir mas ficou tarde. Amanha irei certamente porque tenho mesmo de ir buscar agua. Podemos combinar e mostras-me essas esponjas, quero recolher algumas. Não te preocupes porque não precisas carregar agua, é só mesmo pra trocar umas ideias.

Ó Hugo, aparece também!!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Nuno
Quando digo ao fim da tarde, é por volta das 20:00, e hoje 14-07-2007 a mará estará completamente vaza às 21:03, por isso será mais agradável ficar a ver o pôr do sol, é um passeio agradável. Até logo e Carlos Mota, Hugo, Silverio, pessoal, apareçam para ver o por do sol e talvez uma  :SbBiere5: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

yap, se correr bem lá estarei  :SbOk2:  
Preciso é do contacto de alguém para depois nos encontrarmos.
Abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Vou passar lá a tarde toda. Espero que alguem apareça. um abraço

Fica o meu contacto:

Nuno Silva: 933133917

----------


## João Castelo

Disfrutem essa praia que é bem linda.

Um abraço e uma boa colecta.

E não se estraguem  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Tal como havia dito, lá fui ter e cheguei por volta das 20:08, cerca de 8 a 10 minutos depois de sair de casa, mais coisa menos coisa. O Nuno lá estava a carregar um bidão de 20 litros e pouco depois chegou o Hugo.
E agora imagens, algumas das quais recolhi já quase de noite.

Hugo Oliveira e Nuno Silva (espécie: _Homo sapiens sapiens_, sub-espécie _reefforensis marinensis_ :yb624: )


_Sargassum vulgare_


Baía (das laminárias e muito mais) à medida que a maré baixa, as laminárias solidamente fixas no substrato, vão ficando fora de água curvadas.
_Saccorhiza polyschides_ - Laminária


Laminária, _Saccorhiza polyschides_, quase fora de água


_Hymeniacidon sanguinea_ húmida fora de água




_Codium tomentosum_ - particularmente apreciada por Zebrasomas


_Codium tomentosum_ fora de água


_Chondria coerulescens_ - "jóia das jóias" esta alga deslumbrante da nossa costa


_Anemonia sulcata_ - "a coroa com rubis" da nossa costa, esta anémona belíssima é muito agressiva.


_Anemonia sulcata_, _Bunodactis verrucosa_ (fechada), _Lythophyllum incrustans_ (alga coralina incrustante, "jóia" da nossa costa


_Aplysia depilans_ - Vinagreira do mar - Lesma da nossa costa que quando incomodada liberta uma substancia de cor carmim que tinge fortemente a água à sua volta e cuja composição será com base em peróxido de hidrogénio (fortemente oxidante)


Não é muito mas é o que posso dar por agora e dá para saber e apreciar algumas das "jóias" e beleza da nossa costa na Praia de Valadares Sul na Cidade de Vila Nova de Gaia.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Realmente o nosso mar  cada dia me surpreende mais, o que nos nao temospor ca mantemos em aquario, os que os outros nao tem por la, nos temos mesmo nos nossos pes para disfrutar,fantastico. 
Para a proxima vou preparado de chinelinho e maquina fotos :SbOk5:  

Gostei de ficar a conhecer a minha propria sub-espécie  :Smile: , sentia-me um pouco perdido, agora ja sei o porque de alguns comportamentos Marinhos.

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Que belo fim de tarde!!!
Realmente essa praia é fantastica... É impressionante a quantidade de bicharada que anda entre as rochas. E aquela agua cristalina

Pedro e Hugo 5*

Para a proxima vamos beber uns copos :SbOk3:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Nuno tentei-te ligar. Estive em valadares norte a recolher água e a ver bicharada.
Estavamos em praias diferentes.
Pra próxima, bem combinado, o grupo cresce. Abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Olá Telmo. Não atendi porque não estava com o telemovel. Eu já me ia embora quando o Pedro e depois o Hugo apareceram. Por isso o telemovel ficou no carro. Foi pena. Para a proxima combina-se melhor

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------

